# teeth pulled out at 3 years old



## mummy0704

my little boy has to have his 2 front teeth pulled out next week and i'm so scared about him been put to sleep for it.


----------



## Lovemyboy

I understand how you must feel! My LO got a polish from the dentist 2 weeks ago and i almost fainted seeing all these people around him, i had to sit down and they brought me a glass of water!

They are in great hands tho, these people train many many years to do the job they do so i would trust them that they will do the best for your wee one.

Hope he gets on ok! Why are they taking out his 2 teeth at such a young age? x


----------



## sabby52

Awww poor baby, whats up with his teeth ?? did they not grow properly ?? Yes a GA can be very worrying but that is why they do them at the hospital now, so if anything goes wrong they have all the equipment they need. I have worked in Dentistry for 15 years and I have to say in all those years I have only ever witness one bad GA and that was when they where done in the Dental surgery years ago. If you are very worried about it you could look into other options like, do the teeth really need to go this early ?? would he maybe sit with some twilight sleep ?? (maybe a bit young ). Good luck hun and try not to worry to much, for front teeth he may well only be asleep 5 mins. xx


----------



## mummy0704

he's got an infection in both of them from having a bottle still on a night at 3 years old so i feel guilty about that too, but its only way he'll sleep.


----------



## sabby52

See thats the thing hun alot of HV dont inform about bottle rot and how bad it can be, if people where given more advice about this it would be so much better. Dont feel bad, lots of people let their kids sleep with a bottle. They will probably advise you next week to get rid or he could be back getting more teeth out. Again good luck and dont worry. xx


----------



## mummy0704

yes tryin to get rid of it at the mo, and i wont be doing it with the next one, thats a definate. thankyou for your help x x


----------



## sabby52

mummy0704 said:


> yes tryin to get rid of it at the mo, and i wont be doing it with the next one, thats a definate. thankyou for your help x x

No problem, one thing I do know about is teeth :blush: Hope all goes well next week :hugs:


----------



## AP Mama

My son Jack had to have GA to have caps put on his teeth when he was that age. I know it's so scary! The staff was wonderful and it didn't take very long at all though. 

One thing we learned the hard way is that if you give him children's Tylenol or something the first hour or so he comes out of it, he's likely to throw that up and feel even worse. They recommended it to us but then Jack threw up all over the place and had a terrible stomach ache. The nurse said that was very common and we should have waited (even though it was another nurse who told us to do it). We knew not to give him foods for a while afterwards but didn't even think about the medicine being too much for his tummy. Just something to ask about.

Try not to feel too guilty. Lots of little ones go to bed with a bottle and their teeth don't react too. Sometimes it comes down to bad luck. All 4 of my kids eat the same, had the same brushing habits, nursed, etc. and only Jack had issues with his teeth (he never had juice, hardly ever had candy and never had a bottle in his life). It was still very hard not to blame myself though! (((hugs)))
~Alicia


----------



## mummy0704

AP Mama said:


> My son Jack had to have GA to have caps put on his teeth when he was that age. I know it's so scary! The staff was wonderful and it didn't take very long at all though.
> 
> One thing we learned the hard way is that if you give him children's Tylenol or something the first hour or so he comes out of it, he's likely to throw that up and feel even worse. They recommended it to us but then Jack threw up all over the place and had a terrible stomach ache. The nurse said that was very common and we should have waited (even though it was another nurse who told us to do it). We knew not to give him foods for a while afterwards but didn't even think about the medicine being too much for his tummy. Just something to ask about.
> 
> Try not to feel too guilty. Lots of little ones go to bed with a bottle and their teeth don't react too. Sometimes it comes down to bad luck. All 4 of my kids eat the same, had the same brushing habits, nursed, etc. and only Jack had issues with his teeth (he never had juice, hardly ever had candy and never had a bottle in his life). It was still very hard not to blame myself though! (((hugs)))
> ~Alicia

thankyou very much for your advice and support. i'm really not looking forward to it but i know it has to be done as he's in pain when he eats, i'll just be glad when its over and done with. thanks x x


----------



## Lovemyboy

That is ashame he has an infection but please don't blame yourself! I agree, if there was more advice around about this then it would be different. My LO came off his bottles at 3 and a half and his teeth are fine. x


----------



## lady3

Good luck and let me know how it goes. My LO has to have her front tooth pulled after a nasty fall and I'm not looking forward to it either. xx


----------



## franiss

good luck hun, my son had general anaesthetic at 17 months, i was petrified but he was absoultely fine, and recovered so so quick!
xx


----------

